# Twined weft bag



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Twining has been on my fiber adventure list so I moved it to the top. This is the first part of a twined bag I am making. Twining is an old craft that can create fabric without a loom.

You can read more about it on my blog:
http://francosfiberadventure.blogspot.com/2010/10/twining1.html

Have a good day!


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

This is just too creative. it's really beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I love twining. Dawndra taught me how to twine a rug 5 years ago using scrap material. I've also twined a rug using Lincoln longwool locks.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Here is the latest twined bag. The basic weave is twine around two warps. The middle detail is two rows of three strand twine around warp pairs. The last row is twined around single warp to make a tighter bottom for the bag.

You can see larger images at my blog

http://francosfiberadventure.blogspot.com/2010/11/twined-bag-2.html

Have a good day!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Franco, that is so cool!

Do you think that is the way they make the 'woven' sections on rope cinches? (horse equipment ...)


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Ok, here I go again, :Bawling: Iâm so far behind Iâll never catch up! Why have I never heard of twining before? I did get my washcloth and rug done over the weekend. Now I want to learn Twining too! YouTube, here I comeâ¦â¦.the washcloth, Iâm not so proud of.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

frazzlehead said:


> Franco, that is so cool!
> 
> Do you think that is the way they make the 'woven' sections on rope cinches? (horse equipment ...)


I looked it up and found it on youtube.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CasZIREQ9Co&feature=related[/ame]

This guy named Pop Wagner is showing how to make cinches and the technique he is using is just like what I do in twining.

Have a good day!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

JDog1222 said:


> Now I want to learn Twining too!


Talk to Dawndra or Lori, the rugs they've woven are done with the twining method.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

JDog1222 said:


> Ok, here I go again, :Bawling: Iâm so far behind Iâll never catch up! Why have I never heard of twining before? I did get my washcloth and rug done over the weekend. Now I want to learn Twining too! YouTube, here I comeâ¦â¦.the washcloth, Iâm not so proud of.


I have washcloths and dishcloths like that at my house. I use them all the time. And I've given away a few, and those people don't use them for towels. They use them like table runners or placemats. Said they're too good for towels.

Anyway, you can find a bunch of links about twining on my blog.
http://francosfiberadventure.blogspot.com/2010/10/twining1.html

Have a good day!


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Oh, you are good. Now there's another fiber thing to do!


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

One project that I started probably last summerâ¦..was to restring my hammock. I bought the string, just never got to the braiding, or whatever it is, of the hammock itself. They always sell the hammocks made out of cheap cotton that 99% of the time rots away after the first year. Not mine baby, that isâ¦..if I ever get it done! I bought some clothes line rope, high UV protection and strength. If I ever get it done, itâll be a beauty. Should be a good winter project. And, itâs fiber too. My other winter project, not so fiber, is making a pop can solar heater, if anyoneâs interested in thatâ¦..check out pop can solar heaters on YouTube!

Cyndi, I make those rugs too!  I posted a pic of my last one, green.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

JDog1222 said:


> Cyndi, I make those rugs too!  I posted a pic of my last one, green.


See! You *do* know how to twine!!!

Scratch that one off your bucket list!!

:happy:


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

REVERSE PSYCHOLOGY

Okay, Liza noted that my twining is always in the same direction, an "S" slant like this \.

So on the next row of color I decided to make the "Z" slant like this /.

Talk about learning to walk backwards!!! My fingers keep trying to make the S instead of the Z. I had to call a time out more than once to get the fingers to regroup. I undid a couple of sections when my hand snuck in an S when I wanted Z. I slapped my hand to make it pay attention and it gave me the finger. 

I will not be dismayed.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios

"I am the master of my fate
I am the captain of my soul."
Invictus - W.E. Henley


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

rabbitgeek said:


> I slapped my hand to make it pay attention and it gave me the finger.


:hysterical:
ound:
:rotfl:

Thanks for the laugh this morning Franco! :kissy:


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Here is bag number 3 which is closer to completion. 

Have a good day!


----------

